# "Someone will be with you shortly" - music while on hold



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

For some reason the Panera Bread thread reminded me of a responsibility I once had to choose my law firm's music to be heard while callers were on hold. I chose a disc of Haydn String Quartets, which then spun in a CD player on repeat for at least 5 years.

If you had to choose music for others to listen to while on hold, what would it be?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> For some reason the Panera Bread thread reminded me of a responsibility I once had to choose my law firm's music to be heard while callers were on hold. I chose a disc of Haydn String Quartets, which then spun in a CD player on repeat for at least 5 years.
> 
> If you had to choose music for others to listen to while on hold, what would it be?


Context is very important. I think Haydn for a Law Firm is a good choice because it promotes ideas of confidence and hope to the listeners awaiting.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Justin Bieber's Baby.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Finale. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

When I was in Salzburg the hotel elevator had piped in ... Mozart. 

I'd go for Mozart or Haydn when being put on hold.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Schoenberg string trio... :devil:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

If I were to choose music for putting people on hold, I would probably not select anything classical. I would most likely choose something from a non-classical genre such as new age, easy listening, or perhaps even just some soothing nature sounds. 

Classical music doesn't work well when heard as short excerpts of background music, because of the strong emphasis on thematic development and counterpoint. In fact, these features could come across as overwhelming or incomprehensible when heard as background music, especially for a listener who is not familiar with classical styles.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> If you had to choose music for others to listen to while on hold, what would it be?


That depends. Do I want to talk to this person or not? If not, it wouldn't be hard to find something that would make someone want to hang up. Perhaps we finally have a use for Xenakis.

If it's someone I want to talk to, well, it's hard to go wrong with some Mozart or Haydn. Perhaps some of Offenbach's Infernal Galop or Fucik's Entrance of the Gladiators as a joke.

Did anyone ever use those Radio Shack answering machine music tapes to create an answering machine message? Perhaps there should be a classical edition.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

While on hold, I only want to hear silence. Music through a phone sounds bad. Also, I may like the particular music, but many others will find it disagreeable.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

4'33'' ...............


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Starting about twenty years ago, and lasting about five years I programmed music at the high school I was teaching. Instead of a bell, we had music to indicate that class was over. There was a five disk CD player that played random tracks all day long. Between classes the speakers would turn on playing the music; it could be anywhere on the disk. You could also have the music playing during class. In the hallways, when the speakers turned off and the music stopped it was time to be in class. 

I usually had three classical CDs, one jazz and one popular music cd. Usually Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Brahms etc. I did push the envelope and play Shostakovich and Stravinsky from time to time, which I liked but for many it was too much. Jazz standards and older popular music. (Older popular music such as The Beatles and Abba because most people could agree with this, and I had those CDs). I had most of the CDs but I did borrow a few. We tried Garth Brooks once, and that didn't go too well given the population. 

Then we got a new principal who wanted a bell to indicate when classes start and end. So I was fired from that role of music programming. 

Now we have nothing, no bell and no music.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I'd entertain the people on hold with that blood curdling shriek from Berg's _Lulu_. 

As for what I want to hear, I don't care: I don't like phoning so I don't, and thus I am never on hold.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Silence and a friendly voice saying: you are next .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Psycho shower scene music and a scary voice saying: you are next .


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

senza sordino said:


> Starting about twenty years ago, and lasting about five years I programmed music at the high school I was teaching. Instead of a bell, we had music to indicate that class was over. There was a five disk CD player that played random tracks all day long. Between classes the speakers would turn on playing the music; it could be anywhere on the disk. You could also have the music playing during class. In the hallways, when the speakers turned off and the music stopped it was time to be in class.
> 
> I usually had three classical CDs, one jazz and one popular music cd. Usually Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Brahms etc. I did push the envelope and play Shostakovich and Stravinsky from time to time, which I liked but for many it was too much. Jazz standards and older popular music. (Older popular music such as The Beatles and Abba because most people could agree with this, and I had those CDs). I had most of the CDs but I did borrow a few. We tried Garth Brooks once, and that didn't go too well given the population.
> 
> ...


You should have told the new principal "Sure" and put on a CD of Rachmaninoff's The Bells.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> The Psycho shower scene music and a scary voice saying: you are next .


That's good one for people who are afraid of the dentist.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I called Social Security the other day with a question about my wife's benefits, and was told that I could expect my call to be answered in one hour and 20 minutes. Really!

I love it when they say, "Your call is important to us..."


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I'd choose Baroque or Classical period music AND I'D INSIST WHOLE MOVEMENTS (PREFERABLY WHOLE WORKS) WERE PLAYED, NOT JUST DISFIGURINGLY SHORT SNIPPETS REPEATED AD NAUSEAM. Nothing irritates me more than the latter.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Finale. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21.


This was kind of "tongue-in-cheek".

In my experience, the sound when placed on hold is usually so dismal, any genre of music usually sounds grotesque.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Bettina said:


> If I were to choose music for putting people on hold, I would probably not select anything classical. I would most likely choose something from a non-classical genre such as new age, easy listening, or perhaps even just some soothing nature sounds.
> 
> Classical music doesn't work well when heard as short excerpts of background music, because of the strong emphasis on thematic development and counterpoint. In fact, these features could come across as overwhelming or incomprehensible when heard as background music, especially for a listener who is not familiar with classical styles.


My wife is an Oncology Nurse. She works in a large University Referral Hospital in a high crime area. People are sick, anxiety is high, and calming influences are needed. A few years ago they switched to Classical Music as the on hold and background music. My wife swears the stress level dropped a few notches. I notice that when I call her and get placed on a lengthy hold I find the Music makes it more bearable than the standard pop fare


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Triplets said:


> My wife is an Oncology Nurse. She works in a large University Referral Hospital in a high crime area. People are sick, anxiety is high, and calming influences are needed. A few years ago they switched to Classical Music as the on hold and background music. My wife swears the stress level dropped a few notches. I notice that when I call her and get placed on a lengthy hold I find the Music makes it more bearable than the standard pop fare


Schoenberg, right?


----------

